# Swollen toes- need help



## dustyroads (May 20, 2013)

Hi- I have a 2 yr old buff lace polish roo that is having problems with his feet. I noticed him walking a little funny last week and my husband was just able to nab him so I could take some pictures and have a better look. It appears that just above his toes is swollen and I see what appears to be a pus spot on one of them. The bottom of his feet are fine, it's just the end of his toes. None of our local vets deal much with avian issues so I'm at a loss on what to do. We've only had chickens for 2 years and this is the first medical issue we have had to deal with. I've checked all the other birds and everyone else seems just fine. What should I do? Any ideas? I'll try to attach some pictures.....


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like one of my roosters who lost some toes to frost bite. Not sure about the puss, obviously infected but not sure why. The black is dead and will fall off. Could try to soak its feet with luke warm soapy water and put some antibiotic ointment on the ends.


----------



## dustyroads (May 20, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Looks like one of my roosters who lost some toes to frost bite. Not sure about the puss, obviously infected but not sure why. The black is dead and will fall off. Could try to soak its feet with luke warm soapy water and put some antibiotic ointment on the ends.


Thank you! We will do what you suggested this afternoon.


----------

